# Guess THIS one!



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

A friend of mine has been trying to figure out what this one is for a while now... He lives in Singapore, Singapore. Any imput on what it may be?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

wow........

got me stumped. possibly from the branch structure behind the flower it is some type of tree? i have never seen anything like that thou....


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree that it looks like a tree or shrub of some sort but have no clue to what type. Nice though. Is someone keeping this in a vivarium? Looks like it needs to be in a dryer enviroment than a dart tank.

TonyT


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

I don't have a species name for you, but from the picture it apears to be a member of the Rosaceae (Rose family) or one of the small closely related families. I assume that it is a shrub. Do you have a picture of mature foliage or fruit? Also do you know where it comes from. I know you said it is being grown in Singapore, but is it native to SE Asia? Is grown under tropical or temperate conditions? Is it an epiphyte?

Lots of questions. If you have the answers I may be able to come up with a name for it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

The leaves look like Fukien Tea, the flowers are too large for that though, perhaps another tea?


----------

